

Notes on Postmodern Programming - aviflombaum
http://www.mcs.vuw.ac.nz/comp/Publications/archive/CS-TR-02/CS-TR-02-9.pdf

======
aviflombaum
"Let us therefore create a new guild of programmers without the class
distinctions that raise an arrogant barrier between programmers and computer
scientists! Let us desire, conceive, and create the new program of the future
together. It will combine design, user-interfaces, and programming in a single
form, and will one day rise towards the heavens from the hands of a million
workers as the crystalline symbol of a new and coming faith."

